
Hookworm, a disease of extreme poverty, is thriving in the US south. Why? - dghf
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/sep/05/hookworm-lowndes-county-alabama-water-waste-treatment-poverty
======
smileysteve
$600 for rent and $300 for AC; seems like it would be cheaper to move to a
much more modern place.

I'm in downtown Atlanta and paid $900 for AC + Rent until 2 years ago. (*I
have the privilege of a job, credit, and the ability to find a place on
craigslist)

~~~
StudentStuff
Either that, or residents could trench and handle most of the work themselves.
I've done drain fields before for septic systems (no joy in rocky soil on a
mountainside!) with my grandfather, the main cost is the labor.

I get that some may not be able to handle this all themselves, but it isn't a
monumental, herculean task. If your home isn't worth a working septic system,
then it may be time to bank your paycheck and walk away from it, conditions
permitting.

Ugh, this comment has way too much bootstrapper logic, sorry!

------
carlmr
I find it interesting how many people say they should just move, or take care
of themselves. It's hard to escape poverty, especially so if you have no
marketable skills and no money to move. You can't just afford to move to a
proper apartment for thousands of dollars if you're living paycheck to
paycheck.

------
smileysteve
Lowndes, Selma, etc are examples of rural towns that no longer generate a
product or the related jobs. And the infrastructure costs of each of these
trailers is greater than if they lived in more multi-family units.

